# Mkvi jetta 2.0l, repair manuals?



## Funky87 (Sep 22, 2016)

Greetings VW community, I was long a member of a tdi forum group and new to this one.

I was unable to find a specific group discussion for my platform so here's my question.

For the life of me I cannot find any DIYs for any work related to this platform or any repair manuals on the market, does anyone know where I might procure a repair manual?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

Hard to believe that if you did a search you would not find many of the posts about this.


----------



## LC6X (Nov 2, 2006)

The discussion forum for the mkvi Jetta's can be found here: http://forums.vwvortex.com/forumdisplay.php?5310-Jetta-GLI-VI 

The best manual you can buy is a Bentley :thumbup:


----------



## Rockerchick (May 10, 2005)

LC6X said:


> The best manual you can buy is a Bentley :thumbup:


They don't make them anymore for the new cars. I think 2010 was the last year that Bentley Manuals cover.


----------



## LC6X (Nov 2, 2006)

Rockerchick said:


> They don't make them anymore for the new cars. I think 2010 was the last year that Bentley Manuals cover.


No freaking way! That's lame :thumbdown:


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

Funky87 said:


> Greetings VW community, I was long a member of a tdi forum group and new to this one.
> 
> I was unable to find a specific group discussion for my platform so here's my question.
> 
> ...



VW has a paid subscription service available for a single day, a month or a year.
The subscriptions are separate for VW and Audi. The cost is $35 /day, $250/ month and $1500 a year. A subscription gives you access to all Service Information for all cars at least 15 years back some further, to 1996.
https://erwin.vw.com/erwin/showHome.do


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

LC6X said:


> No freaking way! That's lame :thumbdown:


So, why don't you publish one yourself if you think it is so easy and would have enough sales to make it worthwhile....


----------



## Funky87 (Sep 22, 2016)

Thanks for your input guys, I actually found this website.... https://www.factory-manuals.com anyone ever tried this option?


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

Funky87 said:


> Thanks for your input guys, I actually found this website.... https://www.factory-manuals.com anyone ever tried this option?



Check out their address, gotta love the clothes hanging out to dry.

https://www.google.com/maps/place/C...6656!4m2!3m1!1s0x0:0x525c7439f615d093!6m1!1e1


----------



## memoryinuse (Jan 15, 2015)

*diy*

get a bentley dvd, it covers all variations


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

memoryinuse said:


> get a bentley dvd, it covers all variations


Link to Mk6 version?


----------



## bassep (Apr 11, 2010)

Funky87 said:


> Thanks for your input guys, I actually found this website.... https://www.factory-manuals.com anyone ever tried this option?


Like Eric said - take a one day $35 subscription to erwin and download a complete set of manuals. Worth every penny imo.
I don't think there's been a Bentley manual since the mk4 and I remember paying a sight more than $35 for it.


----------



## Funky87 (Sep 22, 2016)

Like Eric said - take a one day $35 subscription to erwin and download a complete set of manuals. Worth every penny imo.
I don't think there's been a Bentley manual since the mk4 and I remember paying a sight more than $35 for it.[/QUOTE]


Thanks, for some reason I didn't clue in that I could download and print everything I needed for the 1 day price lol. Thanks again y'all!


----------

